# Moving to NZ



## Lynn COLLETT (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi I am new here and hoping to get some help and and advice.
I am currently in Kent, my daughter and son in law moved out 18 months ago, he is a Kiwi. I have decided to take the plunge and my house is on the market. I have a St Bernard that I would like to take with me, any help with that one would be great
I have never been to NZ so I have no idea what it is like other than photos. I am 55 years old and will need to work when I get out there. I have a landscaping business here and I will have to sell it and would love to start another one on NZ. I suppose I am nervous because I feel if I sell everything in the UK and I don't like it I would not be able to afford to come back.
Any help and advice?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have a visa?


----------



## Lynn COLLETT (Sep 4, 2013)

No I do not have a visa yet.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe wait till you have a visa confirmed before you sell your house??


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Lynn COLLETT said:


> No I do not have a visa yet.


Which visa do you propose to apply for ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Lynn
The guys have a point. Even with a daughter and son in law in New Zealand you won't be able to move out there without a visa. 
You'll be able to get a 6 month visitor's visa - but not a residents visa. 
Your son-in-law and daughter should be able to sponsor you - but even that visa may take a while to come through (and is probably best done while you are out of NZ). 
See Family categories


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

These are the problems I foresee :-

To be eligible to apply for residency under the family stream - as the parent of an NZ Resident or Citizen, your adult child and sponsor (who I assume has secured NZ Residency or Permanent Residency due to being married to an NZ citizen), must have been a Resident in NZ for at least 3 years to meet the eligibility to be a sponsor and as you stated she has only been there 18 months!

I doubt your son-in-law can be classed as your adult child and sponsor so with that you would have to wait another 18 months until your daughter becomes eligible to sponsor you.....assuming INZ don't move the goal posts in the mean time!!!

I'd say your only other option is to get a visa on your own merit if you are eligible. 

Immigration New Zealand


----------

